# YO-KAI WATCH



## enchilada (Sep 19, 2015)

Is it really the Pokemon killer? Will you be getting it when it comes out? Let me know your thoughts on this game. I'm thinking of getting it, but I need some convincing.


----------



## shunishu (Sep 19, 2015)

i might get it... the characters are pretty cute. it's a bit slow in the beginning, but gets more fun as far as i see. i guess if it becomes a huge hype like in japan depends on how they market and localize it, especially the anime.. we'll see.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

Well I'd imagine it would sell well, but I don't think it's going to sell better than Pokemon, even in Japan...


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 20, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Well I'd imagine it would sell well, but I don't think it's going to sell better than Pokemon, even in Japan...



About that...

I'm really interested in this game at the moment, since it seems to be doing really well.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 20, 2015)

The game won the Game of the Year Award in Japan TWICE in a row. It MUST be good


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> About that...
> 
> I'm really interested in this game at the moment, since it seems to be doing really well.




Well dang... This must be like 5/5 stars top of the line then.... Need to get my hands on a copy if/when it comes out in NA


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 21, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Well dang... This must be like 5/5 stars top of the line then.... Need to get my hands on a copy if/when it comes out in NA



 There will be a release in North America, Latin America, Europe, Australia, New Zealand, and Korea. 

Not sure when, though. I thought I saw a pre-porder box in GameStop yesterday but that may have just been me thinking about the game too much.


----------



## Klave (Sep 21, 2015)

I might not get this game on release but the it does look to be a promising game and I'll be keeping an eye on it for sure. Maybe if my friends get it too then I'd be more likely to jump on board.

I have heard that it is starting to (or already has?) decline in Japan from releasing too many games in a short period of time among other things. I hope that it isn't a fad for a couple years and manages to stay successful.

Also, some of the yokai look kinda freaky in a way pokemon doesn't have - I'm talking about a normal woman except with a freakily long neck and also that cracked skull girl thing.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2015)

dapperlace said:


> There will be a release in North America, Latin America, Europe, Australia, New Zealand, and Korea.
> 
> Not sure when, though. I thought I saw a pre-porder box in GameStop yesterday but that may have just been me thinking about the game too much.





I'm going to try and pick up a copy then...


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 21, 2015)

Klave said:


> I might not get this game on release but the it does look to be a promising game and I'll be keeping an eye on it for sure. Maybe if my friends get it too then I'd be more likely to jump on board.
> 
> I have heard that it is starting to (or already has?) decline in Japan from releasing too many games in a short period of time among other things. I hope that it isn't a fad for a couple years and manages to stay successful.
> 
> Also, some of the yokai look kinda freaky in a way pokemon doesn't have - I'm talking about a normal woman except with a freakily long neck and also that cracked skull girl thing.



Since Yokai refers to the more supernatural, it would make sense that there are some really weird things included in this. To be fair, Pokemon's underbelly can get pretty creepy too, with random ghosts popping in, and some Pokedex entries.

EDIT: I'm looking at the Future Releases section in the eShop and YO-KAI Watch does show up.


----------



## tumut (Sep 23, 2015)

Definitely picking it up when I have the chance. It looks super fun and the characters look awesome and very Studio Ghibli-esque.


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 25, 2015)

Pre-purchased my copy from the eShop earlier this evening, and even got it downloaded.

Now to wait 11 days to play it ; ;
Released here in North America on November 6th.


----------



## Spongebob (Oct 26, 2015)

If they advertise this game right it will become a huge hit.
But so far I've seen no ads for the anime or the game so...idk

EDIT: Looks like Nintendo is starting to put out ads for the game now. That's good!


----------



## matt (Oct 26, 2015)

Might buy the download version


----------



## Peter (Oct 26, 2015)

ive been so excited for this game for a long time it looks amazing,

really tempted to import from australia since europe doesn't have a release date yet


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 26, 2015)

The boys at Levels just stole Game Freak's prized formula about RPGitude and made their OWN game out of it, just like Bandai and Capcom.

Mr. Krabs is Game Freak, and Plankton is those other guys.


----------



## tumut (Oct 26, 2015)

The anime is far better than Pok?mon's. I'm getting this game day of release. Excite.


Also can I just say its one of the best looking games on the 3Ds.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Oct 26, 2015)

The graphics are really good and so is the gameplay
And I like how it levels all of your yo Kai even if they die that's a problem I had with Pokemon xD
Anyways I'm getting this game with my allowance since I get 10$ a week I should have enough soon.


----------



## Spongebob (Oct 26, 2015)

I just saw the first episode of the anime. It's weird and ****ed up and I love it.

I'm definitely getting the game and watching the anime from now on.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm mixed on Yo-Kai Watch. Yokai myths are pretty interesting and the premise of the game is pretty neat. I watched some gameplay and it didn't really do anything for me. I'll need to hear a lot more about it before I decide on whether I'll actually buy the game or just look on the Internet to see all of the unique designs.

I have no doubt that the anime is better than Pokemon though. It is not a high bar to be a better anime than Pokemon, considering nothing ever happens in the Pokemon anime. The characters, settings, and creatures may change but the story never really progresses to any meaningful degree. 

I might check out the Yo-Kai Watch anime even if I don't end up totally interested in the game.


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 27, 2015)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I'm mixed on Yo-Kai Watch. Yokai myths are pretty interesting and the premise of the game is pretty neat. I watched some gameplay and it didn't really do anything for me. I'll need to hear a lot more about it before I decide on whether I'll actually buy the game or just look on the Internet to see all of the unique designs.



Try the demo!


----------



## mirukushake (Oct 27, 2015)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I'm mixed on Yo-Kai Watch. Yokai myths are pretty interesting and the premise of the game is pretty neat. I watched some gameplay and it didn't really do anything for me. I'll need to hear a lot more about it before I decide on whether I'll actually buy the game or just look on the Internet to see all of the unique designs.
> 
> I have no doubt that the anime is better than Pokemon though. It is not a high bar to be a better anime than Pokemon, considering nothing ever happens in the Pokemon anime. The characters, settings, and creatures may change but the story never really progresses to any meaningful degree.
> 
> I might check out the Yo-Kai Watch anime even if I don't end up totally interested in the game.



I don't really care for the game, but I love the anime! I've seen every episode released here in Japan. I can't say anything about the dub, but the original is pretty hilarious. Definitely give it a try even if you don't go for the game.


----------



## Peter (Oct 29, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> ive been so excited for this game for a long time it looks amazing,
> 
> really tempted to import from australia since europe doesn't have a release date yet



just pre-ordered an import from australia

it worked out at around ?30!; which is probably cheaper than if i would have waited and bought it from here whenever it comes out. (still no european release date)


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2015)

I've had my hands on this for a few days now! It's pretty fun so far.


----------



## Chris (Oct 30, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> just pre-ordered an import from australia
> 
> it worked out at around ?30!; which is probably cheaper than if i would have waited and bought it from here whenever it comes out. (still no european release date)



Watch out for import tax. I preordered HM:ToTT from the US a few years back - cheaper than it would have cost to buy new a year later in the UK and it actually arrived to me on the US release date! Except it came with import tax & handling fees which together cost more than I paid for the game itself.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

Tina said:


> Watch out for import tax. I preordered HM:ToTT from the US a few years back - cheaper than it would have cost to buy new a year later in the UK and it actually arrived to me on the US release date! Except it came with import tax & handling fees which together cost more than I paid for the game itself.



Yeah, this. Or if you need to pay customs and stuff for it.

Also i remembered when I pre-ordered two Neptunia games for PS Vita way back from the UK, since my currency is so bad against the ? all the shipping and currency conversions were really bad.


----------



## Spongebob (Oct 30, 2015)

The game hasn't even come out yet and it's already the top selling 3DS game at Gamestop!

So hype for this game, getting it day 1.


----------



## Peter (Oct 30, 2015)

Tina said:


> Watch out for import tax. I preordered HM:ToTT from the US a few years back - cheaper than it would have cost to buy new a year later in the UK and it actually arrived to me on the US release date! Except it came with import tax & handling fees which together cost more than I paid for the game itself.



aaah I didn't even consider this. I've imported from this website before and to my knowledge I wasn't charged anything extra (unless it was already bundled in with the price?!)
but I'll look into it and see if I'm in for any other fees! 
thanks for giving me a heads up c:


----------



## Two-Face (Oct 30, 2015)

It looks like a fun game. I enjoyed the demo.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Oct 31, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> aaah I didn't even consider this. I've imported from this website before and to my knowledge I wasn't charged anything extra (unless it was already bundled in with the price?!)
> but I'll look into it and see if I'm in for any other fees!
> thanks for giving me a heads up c:



Where did you buy from? I think I might try to import from Australia too. ~ I think it's now down for a Spring 16 release in Eu and I'm just not up for waiting until March.


Also, everyone is comparing this to Pokemon due to anime + team of 6 monsters. But outside of the battle system, it looks more like Fantasy life to me story / characterwise. But maybe that's just cause it's the only other level 5 game I've played.


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> aaah I didn't even consider this. I've imported from this website before and to my knowledge I wasn't charged anything extra (unless it was already bundled in with the price?!)
> but I'll look into it and see if I'm in for any other fees!
> thanks for giving me a heads up c:



Looks like you got lucky last time! Anything with a value of over ?14* (prior to postage costs) runs the risk of getting charged customs fees unless the company selling it lies about the price or marks the package as a gift - which is illegal. The payments are taken by Royal Mail / Parcel Force which is what the majority of mail coming into the UK unfortunately goes through. 

They don't catch everything though! I used to order a lot of CDs from Japan, with a value of ?20-30 each, and sometimes I'd have 3-4 parcels in a row hit with fees and other times I'd go months without getting a charge even though the parcels all potentially could have received one.

*may have changed since I last looked into this stuff but probably not by much.


----------



## tumut (Oct 31, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> The game hasn't even come out yet and it's already the top selling 3DS game at Gamestop!
> 
> So hype for this game, getting it day 1.


I'm surprised by that. I thought most people would write it off as another pokemon rip off automatically. I pre-ordered a while back, and i'm enjoying the anime a lot. Really excited to get it.


----------



## Justin (Oct 31, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Where did you buy from? I think I might try to import from Australia too. ~ I think it's now down for a Spring 16 release in Eu and I'm just not up for waiting until March.
> 
> 
> Also, everyone is comparing this to Pokemon due to anime + team of 6 monsters. But outside of the battle system, it looks more like Fantasy life to me story / characterwise. But maybe that's just cause it's the only other level 5 game I've played.



It definitely feels like Fantasy Life a bit in regards to how the story works, or well just a lot of the game.


----------



## Spongebob (Oct 31, 2015)

Lixx said:


> I'm surprised by that. I thought most people would write it off as another pokemon rip off automatically. I pre-ordered a while back, and i'm enjoying the anime a lot. Really excited to get it.



Yea I'm really enjoying the anime too. It's a lot better than Pokemon's anime.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Oct 31, 2015)

Justin said:


> It definitely feels like Fantasy Life a bit in regards to how the story works, or well just a lot of the game.



Good! That assures me that this is worth buying then!  // Though I've only seen about 25 yokai and so far none of them seem as cute as most pokemon. And like half of them seem to be cats??


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 2, 2015)

There is a new episode in murica today. I hope I can remember to watch it.


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Good! That assures me that this is worth buying then!  // Though I've only seen about 25 yokai and so far none of them seem as cute as most pokemon. And like half of them seem to be cats??



I like this guy. I gave him a little rename. (pretty sure I got him early enough that it's safe to show)







I should clarify though that I mean you can obviously tell it's from the same developer judging by the menus and stuff, and the way the story works is a bit familiar. It's a very different game of course.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah, the kappa is in plenty of promo pics, so I'm sure it's safe to show. He's my fav of what I've seen too. 
I also want the old lady, Tattletale. xD And I'm not sure what to make of the giant sperm, but I'll probably keep it.


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah, the kappa is in plenty of promo pics, so I'm sure it's safe to show. He's my fav of what I've seen too.
> I also want the old lady, Tattletale. xD And I'm not sure what to make of the giant sperm, but I'll probably keep it.



Ah alright, I can show anything up to Chapter 6 right now.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 2, 2015)

Yokai-watch is heavily centred around Japanese culture and mythology so I don't think it'll do amazing like it did in JP when it eventually arrives over-seas, since a lot of children won't understand a lot of the "Yokais" (I think that's what they're called).

Especially since there's only a small Yokai-watch fandom here, due to the anime only recently being dubbed/edited to accommodate western audiences.


----------



## lucitine (Nov 2, 2015)

I've never had an interest in pokemon. Should I still try this game? From what I saw, its very similar to pokemon ._.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 2, 2015)

lucitine said:


> I've never had an interest in pokemon. Should I still try this game? From what I saw, its very similar to pokemon ._.



If you're going to pick any of the two I'd strongly suggest Pokemon over this game.

Yokai watch feels as though one of its main influences was the pokemon series, and pokemon is fairly straightforward to understand.

I can't say the same for this game, since I haven't played it and have only seen a slice of it during its advert.


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 2, 2015)

lucitine said:


> I've never had an interest in pokemon. Should I still try this game? From what I saw, its very similar to pokemon ._.



Pokemon is good but i'd say try this game.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 3, 2015)

Was planning on picking this game up for Christmas... is it good? I know it's made by the same people who made Fantasy Life which is what got me originally interested, but the commercials I've seen make it seem like it's more for kids.

Haven't watched any streams though since I'd rather not spoil it if I do get it.


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 3, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Was planning on picking this game up for Christmas... is it good? I know it's made by the same people who made Fantasy Life which is what got me originally interested, but the commercials I've seen make it seem like it's more for kids.
> 
> Haven't watched any streams though since I'd rather not spoil it if I do get it.


Almost all Nintendo commercials suck. The gameplay for Yo Kai Watch is actually very fun. You should get it!

Also it's gotten game of the year in Japan multiple times, so that's a good sign.


----------



## tumut (Nov 3, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Was planning on picking this game up for Christmas... is it good? I know it's made by the same people who made Fantasy Life which is what got me originally interested, but the commercials I've seen make it seem like it's more for kids.
> 
> Haven't watched any streams though since I'd rather not spoil it if I do get it.


The commercials are worse than the Splatoon's Squid Kid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lucitine said:


> I've never had an interest in pokemon. Should I still try this game? From what I saw, its very similar to pokemon ._.


I'd say try Pokemon or Fantasy Life first, if you like those you should like this game.


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 3, 2015)

People are forgetting that there is a *demo* for Yo-Kai Watch!
If you aren't sure about buying the game, try out the demo first. I decided to buy after playing the demo for 10 minutes. It has a lot of potential.


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 3, 2015)

New trailer!
http://youtu.be/tT5YWlGikdE


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2015)

I uploaded a length (22 minutes) video of the game if anyone's interested. It's from near the end of the game, so something unique you've probably never seen before from the official Nintendo videos.

http://animalcrossingworld.com/2015/11/video-exploring-nocturne-hospital-chapter-11-in-yo-kai-watch/


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 5, 2015)

will buy because of the cute creatures. is yo kai watch originally an anime?


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 5, 2015)

snoozit said:


> will buy because of the cute creatures. is yo kai watch originally an anime?



Nope, it was originally a game. Actually, the game didn't become very popular in Japan until the anime was released.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 5, 2015)

Played the demo last night. It was... alright I guess. The concept is interesting but the whole thing seems rather complicated. Having to search everywhere and do all these things in battle... it was too much for me lol.

I might still get it if it ends up being a massive world you can free-roam, but the demo didn't really help my decision.


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 6, 2015)

Out now in the US! Starting it up right now


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 6, 2015)

Probably going to go get it today with my friends.
If I can't I'll try to get it on the weekend.


----------



## Justin (Nov 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> I uploaded a length (22 minutes) video of the game if anyone's interested. It's from near the end of the game, so something unique you've probably never seen before from the official Nintendo videos.
> 
> http://animalcrossingworld.com/2015/11/video-exploring-nocturne-hospital-chapter-11-in-yo-kai-watch/



My full review of the game is up now for anyone interested. Link is in my signature.


----------



## bloomwaker (Nov 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> My full review of the game is up now for anyone interested. Link is in my signature.



Nice! It definitely looks like it's worth a shot. I won't be able to get it for a while though. I'm buying two games this month and paying off a pre-order the next. Nintendo is wrecking my wallet.


----------



## Libra (Nov 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> My full review of the game is up now for anyone interested. Link is in my signature.



Thank you so much for the review, Justin! <3 I think I might end up buying this game when it comes out in Europe. It looks like something I might enjoy even though at the same time it looks complicated, LOL.


----------



## tumut (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm picking up my copy tomorrow, super excited.


----------



## Mothership (Nov 6, 2015)

Got mine this afternoon. It's a cute game


----------



## TerryMartin (Nov 6, 2015)

Got the game this morning, i am loving it
Still getting used to the battle system, things keep changing lol

I hope we can get the sequels in the future..


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> My full review of the game is up now for anyone interested. Link is in my signature.



The impression I got from reading your review was that overall you really liked the game, but you felt like you had to mention a downside to it for some reason, even if it wasn't really a big deal at all. It's okay for a review to be all good if you feel that way.


----------



## Justin (Nov 7, 2015)

Chroma Red said:


> The impression I got from reading your review was that overall you really liked the game, but you felt like you had to mention a downside to it for some reason, even if it wasn't really a big deal at all. It's okay for a review to be all good if you feel that way.



You're definitely right that I really liked the game! The issue with the befriending Yokai isn't an issue that bothers me a ton since I don't personally care much about catching them all, which is why the review is very positive regardless, but I think it's something very important to mention as for many it could be a big issue. It's a pretty big aspect of this type of game for a lot of folks. If that's what you like to do, it's gonna be a frustrating time.

I see where you're coming from though and I think it depends on how what you think a review should be. Even if it's not something that bothered me enough to dislike the game for it, that doesn't mean it's not worth mentioning, especially if you think that others will be bothered by it. Suppose it's a matter of whether you think a review should be simply someone's experience and nothing else, or more of a buyer's guide as well.

Thanks for the feedback regardless, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm still near the beginning, but I'm having a ton of fun finding and battling Yo-kai!


----------



## tumut (Nov 21, 2015)

Idk why people have been complaining about the battle system. I think it's pretty fun.

Catching Yo-kai can be a pain though. My favorite Yo-kai so far are Komasan, Kyubi, Signibble, and Bloominoko.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 21, 2015)

Lixx said:


> Catching Yo-kai can be a pain though.



only seen let's plays so far since it's not out here, but that really seems to be the case hehe.. good thing you can get a lot of them and rare ones via the crank-a-kai.

some people on reddit started listing all the qr's and passwords for the english version for free coins & items that keep coming out https://www.reddit.com/r/yokaiwatch/comments/3ryzna/updating_list_of_qr_codes/
they tend to update pretty frequently and have some guides too. I guess you can check  "yokai watch qr" on twitter too sometimes.

yep komasan is pretty great ^^ the little ice cream thief ^^

ok well hope you're all having fun with the game.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 21, 2015)

And this game, being a Pokemon ripoff, turns out to have two mascot "Yo-Kai" or whatever. A two-tailed Charmander cat and a weird ghost thing.


----------



## tumut (Nov 21, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> And this game, being a Pokemon ripoff, turns out to have two mascot "Yo-Kai" or whatever. A two-tailed Charmander cat and a weird ghost thing.


This made me lol irl.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 21, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> And this game, being a Pokemon ripoff, turns out to have two mascot "Yo-Kai" or whatever. A two-tailed Charmander cat and a weird ghost thing.



have you played the game, or at least tried the demo? If you haven't than you should try because it, while having some similarities to Pokemon, is also quite different. (I enjoy it more than Pokemon lmao)


----------



## shunishu (Nov 22, 2015)

its not like pokemon.. people really need to get over that comparison.. (it's more like Dragon Warrior Monsters if anything.. and that only in parts too..) anyway *yawn*


did anyone get any rare yokai at the crank-a-kai yet?


----------



## tumut (Nov 22, 2015)

shunishu said:


> its not like pokemon.. people really need to get over that comparison.. (it's more like Dragon Warrior Monsters if anything.. and that only in parts too..) anyway *yawn*
> 
> 
> did anyone get any rare yokai at the crank-a-kai yet?


I got a few, I got Noko and Wiglin last week and yesterday I got Alloo.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah it feels nothing like playing pokemon, the battles are more chaotic and keep you on your toes, and the designs for the monsters are completely different in terms of pokemon's usual art style. Also the story focuses more on everday life as a kid and little conflicts instead going from gym to gym. There's quests and a lot more exploration focus compared to pokemon.

Also the game's graphics are some of the best on the 3ds.


----------



## laura_jean (Nov 25, 2015)

My friend is obsessed with this game. D'you think it might be discounted for Nintendo's Black Friday sale? I seriously doubt it but wishful thinking can't hurt ^_^


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Nov 26, 2015)

Discount Pokemon for younger kids that the game has it's like Pokemon Go before Pokemon Go was Pokemon Go?

With 198 guys who AREN'T the cat or ghost?


----------



## shunishu (Nov 26, 2015)

what? anyway


----------



## Byngo (Nov 26, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Discount Pokemon for younger kids that the game has it's like Pokemon Go before Pokemon Go was Pokemon Go?
> 
> With 198 guys who AREN'T the cat or ghost?



what are you on about??

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyways you're obviously a deeply offended Pokemon fan.


----------



## Yuni (Dec 11, 2015)

Is anyone playing Youkai Watch PuniPuni as well?


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Dec 29, 2015)

Been watching the anime for quite many episodes and it seems interesting with all the Japanese mythological creatures and their abilities. Might as well pick-it up when it comes to stores.

I haven't even checked out any preview videos (expect the Nintendo Direct one) or trailers or LPs for the Japanese version... Hmm. Maybe it's better that way? Maybe a few trailers?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 29, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> The boys at Levels just stole Game Freak's prized formula about RPGitude and made their OWN game out of it, just like Bandai and Capcom.
> 
> Mr. Krabs is Game Freak, and Plankton is those other guys.



yeah  i love pokemon tbh and i just started watching the pokemon anime... it is BOSS (PLZ NO HATE)


----------



## Peter (Dec 30, 2015)

Just got my Australian import copy today, I can't believe there is still no European release date...


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 4, 2016)

I got it for Christmas and have been hooked to it ever since, it is similar to Pokemon like everyone above me has stated, but that's why I enjoy it BUT i enjoy how it's alot more complicated in the aspect of befriending Yo-Kai, I've spent the past 4 days hunting down the S rank and rare yo-kai and this opened another world to me lol It feels harder than Shiny Hunting for me and I can't wait until they import the other games to NA


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 4, 2016)

I love this game and I've been hooked. Right now I'm trying to get Komasura and I don't know where I'm supposed to get Golden Tofu. >.<


----------



## HoopaHoop (Jan 6, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I love this game and I've been hooked. Right now I'm trying to get Komasura and I don't know where I'm supposed to get Golden Tofu. >.<



you will get it from Mama Aura.. Bring some Yo-Kai who has Greed ability.. its to increase drop item rate.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 6, 2016)

HoopaHoop said:


> you will get it from Mama Aura.. Bring some Yo-Kai who has Greed ability.. its to increase drop item rate.



Yea but I don't know exactly where she is xD


----------



## HoopaHoop (Jan 7, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yea but I don't know exactly where she is xD



she will be at Infinite Inferno.. you can go to that place after you beat the final boss.. how far are you in the game?


----------



## SodaDog (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm still mad this isn't out in Europe yet it's in Australia...


----------



## shunishu (Jan 8, 2016)

SodaDog said:


> I'm still mad this isn't out in Europe yet it's in Australia...


yeah.. i don't think i'll get it when it comes out.. seen too many let's plays already..
they still don't even have a release date for it, so idk..

maybe i wait for yokai watch busters or 3 -_-;


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 8, 2016)

I saw a commercial for this while I was sitting in the dentist's chair the other day. Of all places.

It really just reminded me of all the other almost-Pokemons that have fallen by the wayside over the years. Zatch Bell, Beyblade even. Things like that. There was a little cat looking thing that was kind of cute though, so I'm tempted to look it up for that very reason...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 9, 2016)

I played the demo for this game and I wasn't very fond of it. I'd rather spend my time building my Pokemon team on X & Y. What makes it fun and worth playing?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 9, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I played the demo for this game and I wasn't very fond of it. I'd rather spend my time building my Pokemon team on X & Y. What makes it fun and worth playing?



The demo doesn't really show off the real gameplay of the actual game I dunno I never actually played the demo but I think the game is fun.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 9, 2016)

HoopaHoop said:


> she will be at Infinite Inferno.. you can go to that place after you beat the final boss.. how far are you in the game?



I know but exactly where in there xD

And yes I beat the game. :3


----------



## Libra (Mar 6, 2016)

*Yo-Kai Watch*

Yo-Kai Watch isn't out in Europe yet, but the eShop does have a demo. So I tried that and the result was that I'm very much undecided about buying this game, ha ha.

I absolutely loved the graphics and music, so that's definitely a plus for me. But I found the combat system to be rather... I guess I can say "stressful"? I was so focused on the bottom screen that I had no idea what was going on in the battle itself and the mini games reminded me a little of Fantasy Life (which makes sense, I guess) and I didn't like them at all in that game (mostly because I simply wasn't good at them).

Mostly I'm wondering how I could enjoy the battle system without stressing out. Battles in Fantasy Life could be rather intense, but at least I didn't need to use the stylus there. Part of me likes that the battles are done in real time but I'm honestly not sure I'd enjoy it simply because so much is going on at the same time.

So if anyone has any advice, that would be most helpful. Even if you're going to say "don't buy it, you'll regret it", that's fine too! I know the actual game has a lot more to offer than the demo, but well, the battle system is important so it's a rather large factor for me in deciding whether to buy this or not.

Thanks in advance! <3


----------



## lotsomoney (Mar 6, 2016)

it is totally worth it. beat the game already and there is still some nice post storyline play.


----------



## Libra (Mar 7, 2016)

lotsomoney said:


> it is totally worth it. beat the game already and there is still some nice post storyline play.



Maybe, but I'm still not convinced about the battle system. x_x


----------



## Justin (Mar 7, 2016)

Libra said:


> Maybe, but I'm still not convinced about the battle system. x_x



Might I suggest try watching a video or two of battles later in the game? Personally I felt the battle system was pretty terrible at first but eventually came around to loving it.

Shameles review plug: http://animalcrossingworld.com/2015/11/yo-kai-watch-review/ There's a lengthy section on the battles.


----------



## Peter (Mar 7, 2016)

Libra said:


> Yo-Kai Watch isn't out in Europe yet, but the eShop does have a demo. So I tried that and the result was that I'm very much undecided about buying this game, ha ha.
> 
> *I absolutely loved the graphics and music, so that's definitely a plus for me. But I found the combat system to be rather... I guess I can say "stressful"? I was so focused on the bottom screen that I had no idea what was going on in the battle itself* and the mini games reminded me a little of Fantasy Life (which makes sense, I guess) and I didn't like them at all in that game (mostly because I simply wasn't good at them).
> 
> ...



This is exactly how I felt when I started playing, but personally I thought the 'stress' of the battle actually added a lot to the gameplay - battles felt challenging and engaging to me, especially as you progress further into the game. The battles never felt stale, even after playing for several hours and after building up a powerful team, I never had the feeling that I could just steamroll through battles.

At first I just thought it was a case of hitting the _Soultimate_ move whenever the Soul Meter was full to wipe the enemy out as quickly as possible, but I soon found out that it was much more rewarding to use strategy to win battles. The boss fights were amazing for this; trying to figure out their weaknesses while keeping on top of your team's HP, and also rushing to purify them was really fun.

Also, I don't know whether it's already been said but Europe finally has a release date - 29th April! (*Source*)


----------



## Libra (Mar 13, 2016)

Justin said:


> Shameles review plug: http://animalcrossingworld.com/2015/11/yo-kai-watch-review/ There's a lengthy section on the battles.





Libra said:


> Thank you so much for the review, Justin! <3 I think I might end up buying this game when it comes out in Europe. It looks like something I might enjoy even though at the same time it looks complicated, LOL.



That post dates from November 6, 2015. So I'd like to point out that I'm totally blaming YOU for getting me interested in this game, Justin. <3

Seriously, though, the only reason I'm hesitating is because of the battle system. It may sound stupid but I already have enough stress at work, I don't need any more when I'm playing a game, you know? ;-;


----------



## Justin (Mar 14, 2016)

Libra said:


> That post dates from November 6, 2015. So I'd like to point out that I'm totally blaming YOU for getting me interested in this game, Justin. <3
> 
> Seriously, though, the only reason I'm hesitating is because of the battle system. It may sound stupid but I already have enough stress at work, I don't need any more when I'm playing a game, you know? ;-;



Wow I did it twice to you? Oops...

Hope you decide on picking it up! I would say only the boss battles are really stressing, regular battles are fine for the most part. And of course like most games, you can always over-grind/level if you want them to be easier / less stressful!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2016)

My brother has a NA card, and from what I've seen it's terrible. I hate games with those combat systems, completely still with autoattacks and a few abilities. Ugh.


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 16, 2016)

I love this game. I wouldn't say it's  Pokemon killer though. I think there's room for two monster collectathons. And this one is plenty different. Can't wait for the sequels!


----------



## Libra (Mar 19, 2016)

Justin said:


> Wow I did it twice to you? Oops...
> 
> Hope you decide on picking it up! I would say only the boss battles are really stressing, regular battles are fine for the most part. And of course like most games, you can always over-grind/level if you want them to be easier / less stressful!



Well, I've placed a preorder for it with Amazon France, though I'm still not 100% sure about buying it. But I really like the graphics and music and I enjoy playing different games so I really want to give it a try. ^_^


----------



## Justin (May 16, 2016)

IT'S SEEEEEQUEEEEEEL TIME BOYS!







Nintendo dropped the PR for the second game coming to North America today. There's two versions like in Japan and they're both releasing on September 30th. Hoping I'll get to review this one too.



> The Yo-Kai Invasion Continues! YO-KAI WATCH 2 Launches in the U.S. on Sept. 30
> New Hasbro Toys and New Season of the Show are Also Coming This Year
> 
> REDMOND, Wash., May 16, 2016 – The Yo-kai phenomenon continues in 2016. The U.S. has seen the launches of the YO-KAI WATCH video game for Nintendo 3DS, a line of Hasbro toys and games, a top-rated animated series that airs on Disney XD and the mobile game sensation YO-KAI WATCH Wibble Wobble all in the last six months. The world of Yo-kai continues to grow as new video games, toys and shows make their way stateside this year.
> ...


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2016)

but why????


----------



## Byngo (May 16, 2016)

do you know if it's possible to transfer yokai from the first game to the new one when it comes out? it took forever getting some of the yokai (especially the yokai from the coins) so I don't want to go through all that again x_x


----------



## Spongebob (May 16, 2016)

I thought Yo Kai Watch didn't sell well in the US...?


----------



## Yuni (May 18, 2016)

Instabuy. Hopefully it'll release early in Australia like last time too.

I really need enraenra ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Instabuy. Hopefully it'll release early in Australia like last time too.

I really need enraenra ; v ;


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 18, 2016)

I really enjoyed the first game, so I most likely will be getting one version of the second game at one point!
I hope they do the two different versions well.


----------



## tumut (May 18, 2016)

I'll probably get it anyway but I didn't even beat the first game and got bored 3/4ths of the way through


----------



## Flutter (May 25, 2016)

*Yo-Kai Watch*

So, I recently (3 days ago) got Yo-Kai Watch. I am trying to beat the big pig, so I can get the underwear. Problem is...I cannot defeat him.  Anyone know of a way that I can?


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 25, 2016)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+do+you+beat+the+big+pig+in+Yo-Kai+Watch? *=)*

*Google's a thing, ya know... heh heh...*

...I might as well change my username to Chara Dreemurr. I have the acting down perfect! heh heh...
*<----- I have the avatar as well right there... hehe...*


----------



## Libra (May 28, 2016)

Natty said:


> do you know if it's possible to transfer yokai from the first game to the new one when it comes out? it took forever getting some of the yokai (especially the yokai from the coins) so I don't want to go through all that again x_x



I don't have the game myself but I remember reading a review on Amazon that said you can't transfer Yokai between games, so I'd say "No".

[EDIT] Found the review I was talking about, you can find it here.

_[...] There is no online play in this game and I don't see a way to transfer your yokai to the next game when it comes out. So everything you earn and do on this game will be stuck on the cartridge. I am not even sure if you can trade anything to another player of the exact same game. [...]_

I guess we'll only know for sure when the game comes out. *pokes Justin* You will write another review then, yes? Please? ^_^


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

I'm mixed on Yo-Kai Watch. Yokai myths are pretty interesting and the premise of the game is pretty neat. I watched some gameplay and it didn't really do anything for me. I'll need to hear a lot more about it before I decide on whether I'll actually buy the game or just look on the Internet to see all of the unique designs.

I have no doubt that the anime is better than Pokemon though. It is not a high bar to be a better anime than Pokemon, considering nothing ever happens in the Pokemon anime. The characters, settings, and creatures may change but the story never really progresses to any meaningful degree. 

I might check out the Yo-Kai Watch anime even if I don't end up totally interested in the game.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jun 22, 2017)

I have Yo-kai Watch and Yo-kai Watch 2 Felshy Souls & Boney Spirits. I Love them! I would deffinatly recommend them.


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 5, 2017)

I am here not to compare anything, but i am in love with yokai watch more than pokemon since the first day I have discovered yokai watch


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm liking yokai 1 the yokai are neat music is wonderful gameplay fun, and I love soultimate ( however it's pronounced ) because I just got introduced to Wario ware touched I found the soultimate Kat ana / crygor / Mona(?) Soo fun! Just wondering.. would it be better to get psychic specters rather then the others?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 25, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> I'm liking yokai 1 the yokai are neat music is wonderful gameplay fun, and I love soultimate ( however it's pronounced ) because I just got introduced to Wario ware touched I found the soultimate Kat ana / crygor / Mona(?) Soo fun! Just wondering.. would it be better to get psychic specters rather then the others?



Yeah, just wait for PS.


----------



## Cou (Sep 26, 2017)

;;;; i really wanna continue my yw2 but it’s so hard to pick up from where i left off because i don’t even remember the last thing i was trying to do


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Sep 26, 2017)

I've always wanted to 'get into' Yo-Kai, but it always slips my mind. I'd love to hear some firsthand impressions for folks - is it worth grabbing PS when it releases?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 27, 2017)

Anyone here getting Physic Specters? If so, what are you most excited about? Illuminoct, Darkyubi, Machonyan, Onis, Gemanyans.... or maybe the story/quests?


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 28, 2017)

Could a "prokai" watch-er tell me why a yokai appeared to me raging on about I broke the rules then one shots me?


----------

